# Power plant at Aberdeen??



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone know if the power plant at Aberdeen is generating power all the time NOW? Or is it a hit or miss thing that they have hot water in the outflow? Thanks in advance for any info.

http://cincinnaticatfishing.com


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Haven't heard yet. Was planning a trip out when the water comes down. Will let you know


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

looks like the river will be going higher for the next week. Then have to wait till the mud at the bank dries out.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Any updates on the plant? Like to get up there soon as possible


----------

